# Burning of Live bulls in Soria !!!



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Cannot believe this is going on in Soria this month, a so called fiesta were tarmac is poured over bulls heads and set alight leaving the poor bulls to run around in agony for hours burning slowly to death ! When the poor animals finally die after such torture the spectators eat the meat and say it gives them vigour and virility !


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

juelz said:


> View attachment 30154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - thank you so much for alerting us to this - yet another *horrific and totally barbaric act of unbelievable cruelty *perpetrated, quite legally (despite Spanish 'animal welfare' legislation..),
against defenceless animals by Spanish citizens - in this supposedly Western European country! 

Personally, I love Spain and have enjoyed countless positive encounters with Spanish people, in the North, South and centre of their wonderful country - but, how on earth can this continuing adherence to medieval animal torture be explained or understood, in the context of the 21st century..?


I'm sorry to say this, but Spain should hang its head in shame, until all of these outrageous and disgusting 'fiestas' are banned, permanently! 

I'm now going to 'share' your link with friends, contacts and animal welfare orgs. known to me, world-wide and would ask others here, who feel just as as sickened, to do likewise! Wouldn't it be absolutely incredible if only sufficient opposition to this forthcoming despicable event could be generated, internationally, to cause its prohibition? 

I've always thought that the humans who torture animals should be subjected to the same treatment, either by way of punishment or - to test their oft-repeated claim that the poor, defenceless animal victims _'suffer no pain'...!_At least they'd know for certain whether or not they'd been right!!!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have many Spanish friends and not a single one of them condones this. Not one. It is barbaric and surely it's days are numbered.


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

P.E.T.A. have an online petition to try and stop this senseless cruelty. Maybe if you could ask some of your friends to sign it ? There are many fine, joyous, Fiesta's in Spain, fun for all the family, but sadly, this is not one.....


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Burning bulls*

When you read about people wanting to emigrate to Spain for a better life and to immerse themselves in the Spanish culture, perhaps it should be pointed out that this is part of the culture they are seeking


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you know Spanish you could go to one of the many protest sites run by Spaniards and sign their petitions. 

There is lots of debate about bull fighting and these fiestas. I wouldn't damn the entire nation.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again - this link is to a relevant article published in Sept. in 'El País' in English;

Spainâ€™s celebrations of cruelty | In English | EL PAÃ�S

Saludos,
GC


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Calais felices, there are elements of cruelty in many cultures and countries. It doesn't mean either the natives of visitors condone or relish these rituals. In England in recent history bull baiting and dog fighting were viewed as a cultural sport, it is now totally outlawed. In Ireland hare coursing is still viewed as a tradition and sport, dating back centuries. Though not many Irish people, embrace it and very few would support it and every meeting is highly protested. Stag hunting and fox hunting is still sadly viewed as a legal sporting culture in Ireland, even though it has been outlawed in the UK. There is now a thriving tourist industry extracting hunters from the UK to these hunts because they cannot hunt Stag and fox in the UK. Yet at every hunt there are hundreds of people protesting. There are many fine cultural activities and traditions in Spain, but animal cruelty is animal cruelty, no matter what country you are in or whatever way it is dressed up.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Marca España!!


----------

